# what could it mean when



## Barb

...any time someone tries to sneak a peek in someone's direction, that someone is scrutinizing/studying/looking back at the peeker? The more obvious explanation doesn't seem to apply.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

It means you are hot, and he is wondering if you are married.

there are no alternative meanings


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Baruch Menachem said:


> It means you are hot, and he is wondering if you are married.
> 
> there are no alternative meanings



Actually, I think it is entirely possible he doesn't care if she is married, he just thinks she is hot.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Or you have a giant spider crawling slowly up the back of your head.


----------



## Sarah G

Spinach stuck in your teeth?


----------



## Said1

why is this in the arts and crafts section?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Said1 said:


> why is this in the arts and crafts section?



It's an arty-farty spider.


----------



## Barb

Quantum Windbag said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means you are hot, and he is wondering if you are married.
> 
> there are no alternative meanings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think it is entirely possible he doesn't care if she is married, he just thinks she is hot.
Click to expand...


Marital status is known, I'm not so sure about the hot part, and radio, I checked for spiders.


----------



## Said1

I see.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Barb said:


> and radio, I checked for spiders.



HA!

Made you look!


----------



## Barb

Sarah G said:


> Spinach stuck in your teeth?



Checked for that too.


----------



## Barb

Said1 said:


> why is this in the arts and crafts section?



The last gender relations thread was  here. I thought it an apt trend.


----------



## Sarah G

Barb said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spinach stuck in your teeth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked for that too.
Click to expand...


You said it wouldn't be the obvious guess.  Well what did you mean by that?


----------



## Said1

Barb said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is this in the arts and crafts section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last gender relations thread was  here. I thought it an apt trend.
Click to expand...


New code for sex and relationships 'arts and crafts'.


----------



## Barb

Sarah G said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spinach stuck in your teeth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked for that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it wouldn't be the obvious guess.  Well what did you mean by that?
Click to expand...


Baruch posted that one first,  and I said it didn't seem to be the obvious.
Did you see the previews for the movie "Men Who Stare at  Goats?" Maybe he's practicing?

So, I'm pretty smart about a few things, reasonably well versed about a lot of others, and this is an area where I'm way out of my depth. So if it seems like a stupid question, it probably is.


----------



## Said1

So, are you hoping they have a little crush on you?

And no, I haven't seen the movie.


----------



## Madeline

Barb, your first guess was correct.  The guy wants you. May seem implausible to you, but there it is.

Honey, after you die you may still be getting looked at that-a-way.  Lust is odd.


----------



## Barb

Said1 said:


> So, are you hoping they have a little crush on you?
> 
> And no, I haven't seen the movie.



Well, it started out a hypothetical someone and other someone. 
It would be a cluster fuck all around, so I don't know what I'm hoping. I just don't do too well with the unknown.


----------



## Barb

Madeline said:


> Barb, your first guess was correct.  The guy wants you. May seem implausible to you, but there it is.
> 
> Honey, after you die you may still be getting looked at that-a-way.  Lust is odd.



Not sure its that kind of look. Inscrutable.


----------



## Said1

Barb said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you hoping they have a little crush on you?
> 
> And no, I haven't seen the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just don't do too well with the unknown.
Click to expand...

Me either. Pass him a note, put yourself out of your misery!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Could be that he thinks you are a liberal Democrat but is afraid to ask for fear of being rejected as a conservative Republican.  So, just like a member of Congress, he sits there and leers at you, points and stares at you some more and nothing gets done...  Romance is slipping away.


----------



## Zoom-boing

> what could it mean when
> ...any time someone tries to sneak a peek in someone's direction, that someone is scrutinizing/studying/looking back at the peeker? The more obvious explanation doesn't seem to apply.



Murphy's Law.


----------



## uscitizen

Only a Clooney fanatic would watch that movie.


----------



## Barb

Zoom-boing: 





> Murphy's Law.



Make's perfect sense. Murphy was always an asshole.


----------



## uscitizen

My lady friend seemed to like it.  umm that is why I know anything about it.  Could not fall asleep...


----------



## American Horse

Barb said:


> ...any time someone tries to sneak a peek in someone's direction, that someone is scrutinizing/studying/looking back at the peeker? The more obvious explanation doesn't seem to apply.



Men can't resist looking at things with which they are fascinated. Men generally don't take long looks at things they dislike for any reason, unless of course they are psychotics, in which case he might think you are reading his mind.


----------



## Barb

> he might think you are reading his mind


is there an app for that?


----------



## American Horse

Barb said:


> he might think you are reading his mind
> 
> 
> 
> is there an app for that?
Click to expand...


In a way; be careful not to give him the "look" unless you want action


----------



## midcan5

LOL  funny thread.  A guy I worked with wife would say, his head will still be turning two weeks after he is dead - that is if an attractive woman walks by.  When I was a young and handsome I enjoyed many visual love affairs. I still do but my wife at times has noticed so subtlety is the game today. Now it is the older woman who still look LOL - great ego builder. I've never meet a woman who doesn't like an admiring glance. Well maybe I have. A close friend who OD'ed young would say 'I think I'm in love.' He did ok with that line. I still use it sotto voce. When we grew up we whistled, I still do but with care given the goofy world we live in. Life is short enjoy all the scenery.


----------



## editec

Said1 said:


> why is this in the arts and crafts section?


 

Because the art of seduction takes a crafty disposition?

What does it mean, Barb?

It means:

Barb and somebody 
Sittin in tree
K -I-S-S-I-N-G!
First comes love.
Then comes marriage.
Then comes Barb 
With BA-by carriage.

Send him some roses.

Or...if you're really bold, send him your underwear.

Most men aren't especially bold about this kind of thing, ya know?

The effect of having been shot down brutally (even once is enough) tends to make most of us a bit gun shy.

And if you're wrong? And if he runs away in horror?

His lose, not yours.


----------



## Ringel05

Barb said:


> ...any time someone tries to sneak a peek in someone's direction, that someone is scrutinizing/studying/looking back at the peeker? The more obvious explanation doesn't seem to apply.



One boob larger than the other? 
Just askin'.......


----------

